# WOSPORT - #1 Betting Predictions



## wosport (Mar 4, 2022)

*Daily Free Predictions for you*

also check this out for more ;p





						@wosportking | Linktree
					

Linktree. Make your link do more.




					wosport.info
				




Bankroll: $5000
Profit Now: 
​


----------



## wosport (Mar 4, 2022)

--- 
 Denmark > Superliga (FC Midtjylland - Viborg FF)
 Full Time Result: 1 (Home Team)
 PRE-MATCH 
 Odd: 1.67
 Amount: $25

 Starting Bankroll: $5000


----------

